# My trips around Romania



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

I will post here photos that I will made from now on, but also some oder photos, including ones that I already posted on other threads.




I will start with photos from a trip I just came from: Székely Land.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely Land​












I returned today from a short (3 days) trip in some places of this historical / ethographical region. I didn't visit its most important centres (like the cities of Târgu-Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Miercurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda or Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely but some less visited places.









For those who don't know, few words about Székely Land: 


*History*
Is a region in eastern Transylvania, bordered to the east by Moldavia (is separated by Carpathians from this province). The Székely People are a branch of Hungarians, they speak an archaic form of Hungarian and have a distinct culture. Their origin is controversed, some historians consider them Hungarized Pechenegs or other Turkic people (some hazard to consider them descendants of Huns), others just one of the Magyar tribes. Cetainly, in 11th century they were settled in what is today northwestern Romania and eastern Hungary, from where they were moved in 12-13th century on the present territory, to defend the boundary of Hungarian kingdom.


Transylvania had a certain autonomy (was a voivodate ruled by a voivode subordinated to Hungarian king) up to 1526 when Hungary ceased to exist. Between 1526 to 1699 when Hungary was Ottoman territory, Transylvania was an independent principality, vassal to Ottoman empire.


From 1699 together with Hungary became part of Austro-Hungarian Empire and from 1918 part of Romania.



Up to 1876, Székely Land has a certain autonomy inside Hungarym Transylvania and Austro-Hungarian empire. After the unification of Transylvania with Romania, the Székely Land was an autonomous region bretween 1952 and 1968.






*Geography*
The Székely Land consists of a number of depressions in Eastern Carpathians. Because some geographic and climatic factors (the influence of Siberian athospheric fronts, the presence of mountains), is the coldest area in Romania, with temperatures as low as −41°C recorded in 2006 in Întorsura Buzăului. 


The mountain ranges that surround these depressions are of volcanic origin (Harghita, Călimani, Gurghiu) or consist of limestone (Hășmaș, Nemira, Bodoc, Giurgeu, Vrancea ranges). 



This area of Romanian Carpathians has the greatest number of bears and other wild carnivores (over 3000 bears live here), as well as many other animals. Because of the cold climate and care of Székely people, the nature is very pure and has little human influence.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Between Sfântu Gheorghe and Băile Tușnad (Székely Land)​


















*Olt Valley before Băile Tușnad*. you can see in this video a village and the specific aspect of Olt River, bordered by contorsioned trees. 


At second 0:32 you can see a peak that is situated near Bixad village, is called Hawk's Rock and on its top was in ancient times a Dacian fortress.



































*Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő Spa* - some neighborhoud of the resort.


With a 1,617 inhabitants (93,5% Hungarians), it is the smallest town in Romania by population. It is located at an altitude of 650 metres in the southern reaches of the Ciuc depression, between the Harghita and Bodoc mountains. The town and the surrounding area are famous for their spas and mineral waters received from seven springs. Nearby is the Lake Sfânta Ana, a famous volcanic crater lake, the only one of its kind in Romania.




The picture shows some marginal neighborhoud and the train station. In the resort's center is a lake with a little island and a bridge.






Temperature: -20°C.


Tusnádfürdő (Băile Tușnad in Romanian) Spa, Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Tusnádfürdő (Băile Tușnad in Romanian) Spa, Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Tusnádfürdő (Băile Tușnad in Romanian) Spa, Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Between Băile Tușnad and Siculeni (Székely Land)​







*Cozmeni / Csíkkozmás* 


Csíkkozmás (Cozmeni in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Cetățuia / Csatószeg* 

 Csatószeg (Cetățuia in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























Some other villages and the area between them

 Csatószeg (Cetățuia in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr 









 Csatószeg (Cetățuia in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr 








 Csatószeg (Cetățuia in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


























*Siculeni / Madéfalva* marshalling yard

 Madéfalva (Siculeni in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr 









 Madéfalva (Siculeni in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























Video with all these places


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice photos from all around Romania


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Great and very nice photos from all around Romania



Thank you Chris, I'm glad you like them! :cheers:










Between Siculeni and Gheorgheni (Székely Land)​



*Cârța / Csíkkarcfalva* - the Catholic church, 1445, surrounded by walls in late 18th century


Csíkkarcfalva (Cârța in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Csíkkarcfalva (Cârța in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




























*Tomești / Csíkszenttamás* - in the background can be seen Hășmaș Mountains with the characteritic group of rocks called Lonely Stone in the middle


Csíkszenttamás (Tomești in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Sândominic / Csíkszentdomokos* - also with Hășmaș Mountains in background


Csíkszentdomokos (Sândominic in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Csíkszentdomokos (Sândominic in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Csíkszentdomokos (Sândominic in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Izvoru Mureșului / Marosfő* - a small resort. The name means "Mureș' Source" because the source of this river (longest in Romania after Danube) is in nearby. A neighbour village is called Izvoru Oltului because the source of Olt River is also here.


These two rivers, Mureș and Olt, have special cultural and historical significance for Romanians, Hungarians and other peoples. A Romanian legend says that Olt and Mureș were two twin brothers that separated in search of their fathers and later they tried to meet again but didn't succeed. Is an alusion to the factthat both Mureș and Olt'ss courses make a large meander, but while Mure; flows to the north and then east, Olt passes the Carpathians to the south.



Marosfő (Izvoru Mureșului in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Marosfő (Izvoru Mureșului in Romanian),Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gheorgheni / Gyergyószentmiklós​




The town has a population of 20,018 of which 87.54% are Hungarians.



Temperature when I visited it: -15°C in the evening, -26°C in the morning.





*Ariving in Gheorgheni*. 


Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Street from the main square to the Catholic Church*


Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
























*The Catholic Church* - 15-18th centuries


Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









































*The same street as above, here from the Catholic Church to the Armenian Catholic Church*


Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
*... continuing*











Gheorgheni / Gyergyószentmiklós​




*The main square*


Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















































*Armenian-Catholic church* - 17-18th centuries


Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Gyergyószentmiklós (Gheorgheni in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Valea Strâmbă / Tekerőpatak (Székely Land)​



















Tekerőpatak (Valea Strâmbă in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Tekerőpatak (Valea Strâmbă in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Tekerőpatak (Valea Strâmbă in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Tekerőpatak (Valea Strâmbă in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Tekerőpatak (Valea Strâmbă in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Tekerőpatak (Valea Strâmbă in Romanian), Székely Land region, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sfântu Gheorghe / Sepsiszentgyörgy (Székely Land)​







77% of the city's 54,312 inhabitants are Hungarian.



Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
















Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





















Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
*... continuing*











Sfântu Gheorghe / Sepsiszentgyörgy (Székely Land)​




*The fortified church* 14th century, repaired in 18th century





Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
















Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

















Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ilieni / Illyefalva (Székely Land)​

















The time when the church was built is not recorded. It was rebuilt in the 15th century in Gothic style, later Renaissance and Baroque renovations were made. Following a series of Tatar, Saxon and Turkish attacks the church was gradually fortified during the 15th-17th centuries.





Illyefalva (Ilieni in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Illyefalva (Ilieni in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Illyefalva (Ilieni in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Illyefalva (Ilieni in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Illyefalva (Ilieni in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Illyefalva (Ilieni in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


















Illyefalva (Ilieni in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Illyefalva (Ilieni in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos from Romania and the videos too..:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bușteni and Timișu de Sus​



















*Bușteni* and Bucegi Mountains


Bușteni, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Timișu de Sus* - on the road from Predeal to Brașov, between Piatra Mare and Postăvaru massifs


Timișu de Sus, Brașov County, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia, the Pearl of the Carpathians​






Sinaia (population 12.512) is the most famous Romanian resort.



The first human settlement was the monastery, founded around 1690 in the wild Prahova Valley, between the Bucegi Mountains (maximum height 2507 m) and Baiului Mountains (maximum 1923 m).


In the second half of 19th century, King Carol I became interested in the area and in 1873-1883 was built Peleș Castle, the summer royal residence. A village appeared which to the end of 19th century will became a town and resort, with somptuous villas and hotels.




Today Sinaia is much visited for the royal castle, for the Bucegi and Baiului mountains. Cable cars and gondoles take people up to the Bucegi Plateau (2000 m) or Cota 1400. Bears are a common sight on the road to Cota 1400 and even in the resort.






Temperature when I visited: 15°C in the evening, -20°C in the morning.







*Royal Train Sation*, 1913


Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia​





Various sights



Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia - the monastery​







Built in 1690, it was for two centuries the only human settlement in the area. While the cloister was modified in 19-20th century, the church is preserved in its original form, with fine paintings and sculpted decorations.



Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia - Peleș Royal Castle​




The castle, now a national museum, was built by king Carol I as summer residence. It was inaugurated in 1873 and completed in 1914. It was the reason the resort and town Sinaia was founded.



The cost of the work on the castle undertaken between 1875 and 1914 was estimated to be 16,000,000 Romanian lei in gold (approx. US$ 120 million today). Between three and four hundred men worked on the construction. Queen Elisabeth of the Romanians, during the construction phase, wrote in her journal:


_Italians were masons, Romanians were building terraces, the Gypsies were *******. Albanians and Greeks worked in stone, Germans and Hungarians were carpenters. Turks were burning brick. Engineers were Polish and the stone carvers were Czech. The Frenchmen were drawing, the Englishmen were measuring, and so was then when you could see hundreds of national costumes and fourteen languages in which they spoke, sang, cursed and quarreled in all dialects and tones, a joyful mix of men, horses, cart oxen and domestic buffaloes._






Photos are taken early in the morning.



Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









































*Some buildings near Pelișor Castle*. Situated just near Peleș, Pelişor Castle was built in 1899–1903 by order of King Carol I, as the residence for his nephew and heir, the future King Ferdinand (son of Carol's brother Leopold von Hohenzollern) and Ferdinand's consort Queen Marie.



Pelişor was designed by the Czech architect Karel Liman in the Art Nouveau style; the furniture and the interior decorations were designed mostly by the Viennese Bernhard Ludwig. There are several chambers, working cabinets, a chapel, and "the golden room". Queen Marie herself, an accomplished artist, made many of the artistic decisions about the design of the palace, and participated in its decoration, including as a painter. Queen Marie considered Art Nouveau a weapon against sterile historicism, creating a personal style combining Art-Nouveau elements with Byzantine and Celtic elements.




These photos don't show the castle itself but some depending buildings.



Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Furnica Hotel*, situated some 200 m from Pelișor, was built as home for the personel of Peleș Castle. My grand-grand-grand father (grand father of my grand mother) lived here, as he was chief royal groom during Ferdinand I rule.


My mother and grand mother were born and raised in Sinaia too.


Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia​





*Casino*, 1913



Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





























*Hotel Palace*, 1911


Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*Hotels International and Păltiniș*


Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Villas near Pelișor Castle*


Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia - southern neighborhoods










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș - by me​



Shot today












.
.
.
.
.

..
.

.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș​




The Royal Church, 1352,




Curtea de Argeș - Royal Church, 1352 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














Town's main street


Curtea de Argeș by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Curtea de Argeș by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș ​

























The name, literally The Court upon Argeș refers to the former status of the town as the capital of Wallachia in 13-15th century (first capital of this state). In 15-early 16th century, Curtea de Argeș and Târgoviște were alternatively capitals, than only Târgoviște.


On July 7, 1947, the total rainfall in Curtea de Argeș was 205.7 mm (8.10 in.) in 20 minutes, which is a world record.







*The Cathedral*


It was built in 1517 after the demolition of Wallachia's oldest Metropolitanate. The complex had a strong fortress-cloister that was demolished in 19th century. The church was initially decorated in interior with great murals that have been removed in the restoration og 1875-1886 and replaced with the present paintings. The exterior is decorated with sculpted ornaments in Caucasian and Moorish style.




Inside are the graves of:

-Ruler Neagoe Basarab (1512-1521, the founder of the complex. Was a Renaissance Prince, protector of culture and left the oldest known Romanian literary work, The teachings of Neagoe Basarab to his son Theodosie", in Slavonic language. 


-Ruler Radu of Afumați (1521-1529), whose tombstone in the church is masterpiece of medieval Romanian art. The tombstone represents the Prince on horseback and the inscription describes his 20 battles he fought.



-King Carol I (1866-1914) and Queen Maria



-King Ferdinand (1914-1927) and Queen Maria





Its legends have inspired many Romanian poets, among them the celebrated Vasile Alecsandri. A version of the legend has ruler Radu Negru employing one Meşterul Manole or Manoli as architect. Manole being unable to finish the walls, the prince threatened him and his assistants with death. At last Manole suggested that they should follow the ancient custom of placing a living woman into the foundations; and that she who first appeared on the following morning should be the victim. The other masons warned their families, and Manole was forced to sacrifice his own wife. Thus the cathedral was built. When Manole and his masons told the prince that they could always build an even greater building, Radu Negru had them stranded on the roof so that they could not build something to match it. They fashioned wooden wings and tried to fly off the roof, but, one by one, they all fell to the ground. A spring of clear water, named after Manole, is said to mark the spot where he fell.




Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Well of Master builder Manole*


Curtea de Argeș - fountain of legendary master builder Manole by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș​





*The Cathedral*





Grave of ruler Neagoe Basarab (1512-1521), the founder of the complex. He was canonized by the Romanian Orthodox Church in 2009



Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) - tomb of Ruler and founder Neagoe Basarab (1512-1521) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) - tomb of Ruler and founder Neagoe Basarab (1512-1521) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















Grave of ruler Radu of Afumați (1521-1529). The tombstone is a masterpiece of medieval Romanian art. The tombstone represents the Prince on horseback and the inscription mentions the 20 battles he fought.



Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) - grave and tombstone of Ruler Radu of Afumaţi (1521-1529) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















Graves of King Carol I (1866-1914) and Queen Elisabeta


Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) - tombs of King Carol I (1866-1914) and Queen Elisabeta by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











Gospel written and painted by Queen Maria between 1886-1912


Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














Graves of King Ferdinand (1914-1927) and Queen Maria


Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) - tombs of King Ferdinand (1914-1927) and Queen Maria by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















Other interior sights


Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Jiu National Park​













The Park covers an area of 111 km² and protects the quasi-intact forests along the 33 km long defile and on surrounding mountains. This area has never been changed by humans, it developed completely naturally and one can see here how the mountain forests in Europe were looking thousands of years ago.


There are many rare and protected species of plants and animals. The forest is full of life, you always hear or see something moving when you pass by. 

One can also see how the forest regenerates itself, the big number of trees fell by storm or age rooting and ensuring nutrients for the living ones. 



Jiu Defile National Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Jiu Defile National Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Jiu Defile National Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Jiu Fegile National Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Jiu Defile National Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Video potpourri with footage from my travels​



The videos were made in my trips between 2005 and 2012. Most of it is first shown here. I recommend you to go to the location of the video on YT and watch in full-screen:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

I have visited Romania twice, and your thread reminds me that I have only scraped the surface of your beautiful & friendly country.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you much Hardcore Terrorist! I came back yesterday from my first trip in Danube Delta, this was the itinerary:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Chilia Branch of Danube Delta​




Chilia Branch is 111 km long and transports 60% of Danube's water into the sea. Before the regularization of Sulina Branch, Chilia transported 77% of river's water.

It is 300-700 m wide and on 85 km, it makes the border between Romania and Ukraine.




















Each spring, Danube's level in the Delta rises to an average 1.5 m above the usual level. This time, it was grown around 2 m.













*Pătlăgeanca*


Pătlăgeanca, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Pătlăgeanca, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pătlăgeanca, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pătlăgeanca, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Some birds*


Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Ismail*, a city of 85,000 inhabitants in Ukraine. It was founded by Genovese as a fortress in 12th century. In 14th century belonged to Wallachia, then in 15th century to Moldavia, from 1538 to 1812 to Ottoman Empire, between 1812 to 1856 to Russian Empire, between 1856 and 1878 to Moldavian Principality and Romania, between 1878-1918 again to Russian Empire, between 1918-1944 to Romania and from 1944 to Ukraine.


In 1813, according to Russian census, in Ismail were living 1528 Romanians, 982 Ukrainians, 693 Russians etc (source). After the program of Russification of the region by the Russian Empire and Soviet Union, presently the population is 42% Russians, 38% Ukrainians, 10% Bulgarians, 4% Romanians.




Izmail, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Ukraine by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Izmail, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Ukraine by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*A farm surrounded by water and birds*


Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Chilia Branch of Danube Delta​





*Chilia Veche*, population 3,000, is very old. Its name came from _Achileia_, founded by Greeks in Antiquity and related to the cult of Achilles, as was the Island of Snakes (now in Ukraine) in Black Sea in front of Danube Delta, which in Antiquity was the center of the cult of Achilles, with a temple and oracle.




In 1479, on the opposite bank (now in Ukraine) Stephen the Great, prince of Moldavia built the famous castle of Chilia Nouă (now a town of 20,829, of which 16% Romanians, from 92% in 1806).



Chilia Veche is the biggest locality on Chilia Branch and second biggest in the Delta after Sulina.

People you see in the port doesn't embark or disembark, but receive or send parcels by the ship. Because of isolation by water, the ship is the only mean of changing goods.


Chilia Veche, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Chilia Veche, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Between Chilia Veche and Periprava*


Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




























*Arriving at Periprava*


Periprava, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Chilia Branch of Danube Delta


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Periprava / Періправа​





A village with 243 Lipovan Russians and 66 Romanians, "at the end of the world". Is the last locality on Chilia Branch and is not connected by road with Chilia Veche. There is a road anyway linking it with C.A. Rosetti, Letea and further on with Sulina.


All these villages (except Sulina) are situated on Letea Levee, an 170 km² surface of sand dunes on which the famous Letea Forest grows (oldest Romanian nature reserve). For this reason, the roads in these villages are made of sand.


The village is very isolated and as a consequence, the rhythm of life is slow. People are very religious and have a sort of dignity and wisdom common to other groups from Delta. Most of the houses are in traditional deltaic style, covered with red and decorated with wooden symbols, possibly pre-Christian pagan Slavic motifs.


The nature in surroundings or in village itself is thriving with life. And like in all Delta, everything is clean, fresh, healthy and well smelling.





Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Periprava / Періправа









Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Periprava / Періправа










Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Periprava / Періправа


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Letea / Летя village​






The village is inhabited by 404 Haholi Ukrainians, which similar to Lipovans, were refugees from the Tsarist persecution, Haholi not religious (as in the case of Lipovans), but political / national. They first settled here after the Battle of Poltava in 1709 and second time in 1775.

They speak a variant of Ukrainian mixed with Romanian, Turkish, Greek and Russian words, "Haholi" meaning "mixed".


The village, together with C. A. Rosetti (inhabited by Bessarabian Romanians), Sfiștofca and Periprava (inhabited by Lipovan Russians), is situated on Letea Levee.


Like in the case of Periprava, most of the houses are in traditiobak deltaic style, covered with reed. The difference is that here the light blue is more prevalent, as color of houses and fences. 



Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Letea / Летя village​







Notice the flying stork behind the panel with village's name, in second photo.




Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Letea / Летя village


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, those village shots look truly amazing and serene, and I must say that a few elements of them remind me of my parents' province in the Philippines, my home country: rough roads, lots of grains (in my case, rice) and wood stacked up on a mound, lots of puddles, and thatched roofs. Those fences, though, aren't that prevalent back home as the homes are open to the culvert onto the street, welcoming people who pass by. Yet, the thatched roofs are commonplace still in the provinces back home as those are cheaper and easier to maintain than tiled roofs in cities.

One thing I noticed is how strikingly different those churches are in the rural areas than those in cities like Bucharest: I must say, those structures look small, but inside, I can see a lot of carpets and robes, making me think that the Orthodox faith is well and alive in the community.

The Danube Delta just reminds me a lot of my home province indeed: where life is slower than the city, people are religious and connected to nature, and natural beauty takes center stage in an area that many think, yes, it's like I'm in a different world. I wonder how far are those two communities from Bucharest, and what kinds of produce and unique products are dominant and sold in that part of the country. Great shots, my friend! :hug:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

All these places have a lot of charm.

Some of them have the typical decaying look of the Soviet era, but they can be renewed and they´ll look great easily,.

Thanks man, keep them coming.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! :cheers:



Some more from the recent trip:









Periprava / Періправа, Danube Delta​







Those are feral horses, offsprings of those released into wilderness by locals some decades ago.


Periprava / Періправа, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Periprava / Періправа, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Periprava / Періправа, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Periprava / Періправа, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Periprava / Періправа, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Periprava / Періправа, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Periprava / Періправа, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Periprava / Періправа, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta 









 Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






 Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Letea village and Forest, Danube Delta - by me​






*Letea / Летя*


Letea / Летя, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Letea / Летя, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Letea Forest near Periprava*. Letea forest is the oldest natural reserve of Romania (1930) and the initial nucleus of Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve.


Presently, is one of 18 strictly protected areas inside DDBR, where the tourists' access is forbidden.


My images are taken from a small portion outside the strictly protected area, near Periprava, where there are not dunes.


The proper area of the forest is characterized by a relatively large sand desert (~30 x 8 km, the largest sand field in Europe) with dunes up to 15 km long and 3-8 m high and the forest grows in strips between these dunes, as you can see in the satelitte photo:





















A small area of the forest growing on dunes is open for tourists near Letea village (video not by me):















Periprava / Періправа, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Periprava / Періправа, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Medgidia and Cernavodă​








*Medgidia*


Medgidia / Mecidiye, Dobruja, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Medgidia / Mecidiye, Dobruja, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Cernavodă / Boğazköy*


Cernavodă / Boğazköy Mosque (1756), Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cernavodă / Boğazköy Mosque (1756), Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cernavodă 1987 Bridge, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cernavodă 1987 Bridge, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

>


Vey nice the arranging of the old town.Those benches and lanterns have a comprehensive charm for a city so small as Cernavodă.
BTW ,Very nice photos PRIMEVAL


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you much Bogdan!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates as usual, thanks PRIMEVAL. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates PRIMEVAL :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you guys! 


Brăila






Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poenari Castle, Vidraru Dam and Argeș Gorges​












*Poenari Castle*

The castle is located on a cliff, on a canyon formed on the Argeş River, close in Făgăraş Mountains.


Poenari Castle was erected around the beginning of the 13th century by the rulers of Wallachia. In the 15th century, realizing the potential for a castle perched high on a steep precipice of rock, Vlad III the Impaler repaired and consolidated the structure, making it one of his main fortresses. 


To reach the castle, visitors need to climb 1,480 steps.


The abysses, crags and forests growing on rocks make an extremely wild landscape, home to many bears. Just near the castle live these days three she-bears with cubs that come almost every night at the hotel at the foot of the cliff. Unfortunatly, I wasn't aware of this and lost the moment when the bears walked on the street.


Like most hotels and pensions in Romania, this one is confortable, clean and cheap, only 100 lei (23 euro) a room. Far better than some better known touristic countries.








The castle seen from Arefu village


Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




From the road to Vidraru Dam, in Argeș Gorges


Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



From the road and from the hotel


Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





The wild mountain the castle is built on (the peak above the castle)


Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Vidraru Dam, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr































*Vidraru Dam*

The concrete construction was finished in 1965. The lake is 10 km long and has a width of 2.2 km. 


The surrounding forests are thriving with bears and other wild animals. The jungle looks untouched and the air is fresh and strong.

The relief of the valleys surrounding the lake is very rugged and hard accesible, even more because of thick forests.


The dam is the tallest in Romania - 166 m and arguable the most spectacular.




Seen from the mountain of Poenari Castle.


Vidraru Dam, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Vidraru Dam, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





Seen from the top of the dam


Vidraru Reservoir, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Vidraru Reservoir, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





























*Argeș Gorges*

Are situated between Poenari Castle and Vidraru Dam and are one of the wildest canyons in Romania and perhaps the only one with a road perched on high part of the valley


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Muscel​











The former Muscel County and Muscel ethnographic zone is now a part of Argeș County.



*Câmpulung*

Câmpulung was one of the earliest urban settlements in Wallachia, the Transylvanian Saxons contributing to its development by bringing the German urban culture. Câmpulung was the first capital of the feudal state of Wallachia, until succeeded by Curtea de Argeş in the 14th century. 




The Negru Vodă Monastery was founded in 1215. The present bell tower and the Princely House are from 17th century, the Abbot House from 18th century and the cells from 1800.



Câmpulung-Muscel Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Câmpulung-Muscel Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Câmpulung-Muscel Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Câmpulung-Muscel Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Câmpulung-Muscel Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
























*Nămăești Cave Monastery* - certified in 1386, the cave church was dug off at the beginning of 16th century


Nămăești Cave Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Nămăești Cave Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Nămăești Cave Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Nămăești Cave Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Mateiaș WW1 Mausoleum* - built in 1928-1935 to keep the bones and celebrate the memory of 2,300 Romanian soldiers that died in the battle that took place in Dragoslavele area in 1916. The mausoleum was extended in 1980-1984. 

The Romanian Army intended to invade Transylvania (then part of Austria-Hungary) through Rucăr-Bran Pass but suffered serious defeat. The Kingdom of Romania was composed at the time by Wallachia (now southern Romania) and Moldavia (now Eastern Romania) and as result of defeats in 1916, Southern Romania, including Bucharest, was occupied by Central Powers (Germany and Austria-Hungary), so it was reduced to Moldavian territory. Later, it managed to take back the lands and drive out the Central Powers from Transylvania.



Mateiaș WW1 Mausoleum, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Mateiaș WW1 Mausoleum, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Mateiaș WW1 Mausoleum, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Mateiaș WW1 Mausoleum, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you mb92 for the many many likes! 




vRucăr - Bran Pass - by me​






The best part is the movie.




Rucăr Bran corridor is one o the main passes across the Carpathians. In Middle Age was the major connection between Wallachia and Transylvania, linking the succesive capitals of Wallachia situated in proximity (Câmpulung, Curtea de Argeș, Târgoviște) with Brașov and other centers in Transylvania. In Bran was a custom point, defended by the Bran / Törzburg Castle built by Brassovian Saxons in 1378, which now is the most visited objective in Romania (400,000 visitors in 2010).



The villages across the corridor - Rucăr, Dâmbovicioara, Podu Dâmboviței, Ciocanu, Fundata, Șirnea, Moeciu and others - were traditionally shepherd communities. To these days shepherding is one of the main occupations and ancestral traditions and way of life linked to shepherding are preserved.



The incomparable beauty of the this area situated between Bucegi and Leaota Mountains (to the east) and Piatra Craiului and Iezer-Păpușa Mountains (to the west), make it one of the major touristic regions an one of the finest panoramic roads in Romania.



















*Dâmbovicioara Gorges*


Dâmbovicioara Gorges, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Dâmbovicioara Gorges, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Dâmbovicioara, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*Podu Dâmboviței*


Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Bran*


Bran Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turda / Torda​











Turda was one of the most important cities of Transylvania, because here were the main salt mines, the salt being medieval Transylvania's main export product. For this reason, some of the earliest mentions of Transylvania are related to the salt exploited at Turda and the Transylvanian Diet was held in this city more than in any other place.


Turda / Torda, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Turda / Torda, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Turda / Torda, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Turda / Torda, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










<b>Video made in the same trip: by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









<b>Video made in the same trip: by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*The Princely Palace*, the most precious architectural objective in city, was built around 1500, partly using spolia from the ruins of Potaissa, the Dacian-Roman municipium that was the ancestor of the medieval city. 

Initially the building was the seat of Salt Administration, later (after 1526, when Transylvania became an independent principality) was the seat of the voivode of Transylvania. It was here where were held several diets (councils) of the voivodate.

In 1951, in the building was inaugurated the History Museum, hosting among others Roman sculptures discovered in Potaissa.


Princely Palace (15th century) in Turda / Torda, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







History Museum in the former Princely Palace (15th century) in Turda / Torda, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
















82887828


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turda Salt Mine​













The oldest cavities (the present lake) date from the time of Romans, for whom Dacia's salt was at least as precious as its gold deposits. In Middle Age, the salt mine is mentioned in 1075.

The actual halls, presented in photos, date from 17-19th centuries.

The access is made by a 910 m long tunnel (last photo).


Turda Salt Mine, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Turda Salt Mine, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Turda Salt Mine, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Turda Salt Mine, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turda Gorges - by me​











See also the video in the first post of this page


Turda Gorges, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arieșeni Resort, Apuseni Nature Park 













Arieșeni Ski Resort, Apuseni Mountains, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Arieșeni Ski Resort, Apuseni Mountains, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Arieșeni Ski Resort, Apuseni Mountains, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park​













To reach the Cetățile Ponorului Cave, situated close to the cave, I hiked with snow rackets for around 7 hours *between Arieșeni Resort and Cetățile Ponorului Chalet*. 


Between Arieșeni and Cetățile Ponorului, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Between Arieșeni and Cetățile Ponorului, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























After nightfall, I was following what I thought were footmarks of some dude, being easier to spot than the trail blazing. But after finding a bear scat, I realized were the tracks of a dude with fur.


Bear scat and tracks near Cetățile Ponorului chalet, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Cetățile Ponorului Chalet* - situated deep in the prehistorical forests of Apuseni Park


Cetățile Ponorului Chalet, Apuseni N ature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


























*Cetățile Ponorului Cave* - tallest cave in Romania - a 76 m portal perforating an 150 m tall wall of a small depression. Around there were footprints of bears, rabbits and other wild animals (see video)



Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Near Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Near Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























At return, the chalet master took me with with an adapted snow vehicle till *Bălileasa Meadow*


Bălileasa Meadow, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
















82894565


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad​












Oradea (population 196,367, 23% Hungarians) is the Romanian "capital" of Baroque and Secession architecture and one of Europe's most representative cities for these currents.

First certified in 1113 as seat of a bishopric, it was one of Hungarian Kingdom and then one of Austria-Hungary Empire's most important cities, nicknamed "The Little Vienna". The Fortress of Oradea was one of the most important in this part of Europe.





*Unirii (Unification) Square*


Unirii Square, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Unirii Square, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



























Details of *Republicii Boulevard*, the main street of the city and one of the most representative streets in Romania.


Republicii Boulevard, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Republicii Boulevard, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad ​














*Promenades and parks along Crișul Repede River*


Promenade along Crișul Repede River, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Promenade along Crișul Repede River, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Promenade along Crișul Repede River, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Promenade along Crișul Repede River, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Promenade along Crișul Repede River, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Promenade along Crișul Repede River, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Promenade along Crișul Repede River, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad​











I visited only one of the countless of the city's Baroque churches, as I didn't visit most of the main landmarks, like the City Hall, the Theatre etc, because of lack of time. In fact, what you see in these photos is a very small part of the city's amazing buildings and streets. 









*"Olosig" Catholic church* built in 1743, the tower added in 1876. In 1903-1905 was rebuilt the nave. Olosig was Oradea's Italian neighborhood (in Hungarian, Váradolaszi means "Italian part of Oradea"). 

 
"Olosig" Catholic church (1743 -1876), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr 






 "Olosig" Catholic church (1743 -1876), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr 








 "Olosig" Catholic church (1743 -1876), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*The Premonstratensian Monastery* might have existed in 1130, when this Catholic monastic order was present in the city. The present complex of buildings dates from 1760. Presently, in the buildings (except the church) functions the Mihai Eminescu College. 

 Premonstratensian Monastery (founded 1130, present complex from 1750), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr 








 Premonstratensian Monastery (founded 1130, present complex from 1750), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr 











 Premonstratensian Monastery (founded 1130, present complex from 1750), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Roman Ciorogariu Street* 

 
Roman Ciorogariu Street, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad​












*Ady Endre Museum*. Ady Endre (1877-1919) was the first modern Hungarian poet.


Ady Endre Museum, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*The Reformed Synagogue* (1890), one of city's two main synagogues (the other being the Orthodox Synagogue). 

In 1870, the Jewish community of Oradea split and the Reformed community built a monumental temple on Criș River's bank.

In 1944, the 27,000 Jews of Oradea (then for a short time under Hungarian fascist administration) have been deported to extermination camps where most of them perished.


Reformed Synagogue (1890), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


























*Vulturul Negru Palace* - 1908


Vulturul Negru Palace (1908), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




























*The Fortress of Oradea*. 

In 11th century, King Ladislau I(1077-1095) built a fortified monastery on this place and later a Catholic bishopric inside the fortress. In 1192, as Ladislau I was consecrated as Saint by the pope, the fortress became a pilgrimage center. In 1370 was inaugurated an impressive cathedral. In 1401, the pope raises the cathedral at the same rank as the basilicas San Marco of Venice and Santa Maria Portiuncula of Assisi, thus, Oradea became one of the major pilgrimage centers in Europe. Between 12-15th centuries, seven kings and queens have been buried inside the cathedral.


Between 1569-1598 and 1618-1648 the inner fortress is rebuilt in its present form.

In 1660, after a 46 days siege when 850 defenders faced 45,000 Turks, the fortress is conquered as result of treason; Oradea becomes the seat of a pashalic for 32 years.


Between the inner (a barracks -looking circular structure) and outer (a stellate fortification) ring there is a wide ditch, now converted into a park.




The Fortress (founded in 1„1th century, present complex from 1569-1618), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









The Fortress (founded in 1„1th century, present complex from 1569-1618), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad​











The Baroque Complex is composed by the Episcopal Palace, the Catholic Cathedral and the Canon's Row. Is the most significant Baroque ensamble in Romania and one of the most important in Europe. It is situated outside of the historical part of Oradea.







*Canon's Row* - is a 250 m long building with 57 arches. Between 1758 -1780, 7 of the 10 buildings were finished, the remaining three being added in 1863 and 1875.


Canon's Row (1750-1875), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Catholic Cathedral and Canon's Row, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*The Episcopal Palace* - built between 1762-1777, it was damaged in 1956 when Greek communist revolutionaries have been lodged here with their animals, children and families. Between 1971 and until recently, it housed the Museum of Crișana (the western province of Romania) and presently was returned to the Catholic Church and awaits restoration.


Episcopal Palace (1762-1777), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Episcopal Palace (1762-1777), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


























*The Catholic Cathedral* was built between 1752-1780. Is the largest Baroque building in Romania: 70 x 30 m, with 61 m tall towers. In 1991 it was raised to the rank of a minor basilica, one of the four of its kind in Romania.


Catholic Cathedral (1779), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Catholic Cathedral (1779), Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*Ștefan cel Mare Boulevard* - connects the old city with the Baroque Complex and the main train station.


Ștefan cel Mare Boulevard, Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic thread. I especially am intrigued by the images of Transylvania.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Romania is very intriguing indeed. Quite wonderful and atmospheric. Fantastic colours.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Jiu National Park​










Some more photos from my 2012 trip. Third photo: Locurele Skete with a church from 1859.



Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania - Locurele Skete par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

very nice photos from your trip. Romania is a beautiful country and its cities too.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgoviște, 6th April 2016*

*SPRING AT PRINCELY COURT, TÂRGOVIȘTE*





Târgoviște was Wallachia's capital in its heyday, between 1418–1659.
The Princely Court is a complex of buildings, some in ruins and some still functional.






View from Chindia Tower, Târgoviște by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr







Princely Church (1585), Târgoviște by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Princely Church (built in 1585, painted in 1698), Târgoviște by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Princely Court, Târgoviște by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr







Chindia Tower (15th-19th century), Târgoviște by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Chindia Tower (15th-19th century), Târgoviște by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Sfânta Vineri Church (1450), Târgoviște by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pics!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery and Olt River*

*COZIA MONASTERY AND OLT RIVER*




Built in 1388, chapels at corners added in 1583 and 1710





Cozia Monastery by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park*

*IZVOARELE NEREI OLD-GROWTH FOREST, SEMENIC MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*





A national reserve, Izvoarele Nerei extend on 50 km² between the Semenic Plateau and the southern & eastern limits of the national park, along the southern ridge of Semenic Massif. Semenic Massif is the main massif of Semenic Mountains. From its top, that reaches 1,440 m, a tens of km panorama opens to the eyes in all directions, over the endless forests of Banat Mountains. Semenic Mountains extend on 1,180 km². Semenic - Caraș Gorges extend on 356 km² in both Semenic and Anina mountains.

The area of Izvoarele Nerei ("Nera River's Springs") is characterised by several tumultous rivers with deep, hard passable canyons that join together forming Nera River. Nergănița Stream, which appears in these photos, is a longer tributary of Nera and flows on east side of the southern ridge of Semenic Massif, while Nera flows on the west side. Beside the main streams, in Izvoarele Nerei Forest there are tens of relatively big creeks and thousands of brooks.

If on the badly marked touristic trail on top of the ridge few tourists ever go, on the bottom of the valleys even less. In some valleys, only administration personel may ever passed in years. The place is not known even for well informed mountaineers and nature lovers but recently some articles appeared online, because there is an initiative to make the forest an Unesco World Heritage site.

The forest is huge and if you get lost, you can wander for days or die, as happened with some people in last years, because the valleys resemble each other.

After a 40 km across the western part of Semenic Mountains in previous day (from Anina to Văliug, with reaching of several objectives), in the morning I climbed from Văliug - Crivaia Resort to the Semenic Plateau and from there I got on the touristic trail crossing the Izvoarele Nerei Forest. I walked for a while following the trail blaze on top of the main southern ridge then I lost the blaze and descended on the bottom of the valleys of several brooks. One of these brooks finally got me to Nergănița Stream. I walked along / through water for around 4 km downstream and at the nightfall I climbed the step slope of the eastern bank most of the night I wandered among the silluetes of the huge, 50 m tall, 1.5 m thick trees at the pale light of a head flashlight. In the morning, I decided to follow any valley downstream to a human settlement. It happened to be Flămânda Valley, on which I walked 30 km until the first village - Pârvova. It was afternoon and all three shops closed and I haven't eaten for 30 hours, while in previous two days I walked 40 + 40 km on mountains, Overall, I walked / climbed 120 km in three days.






Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr









Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr











Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr








Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr










Nergănița Stream, Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr









Nergănița Stream, Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr









Nergănița Stream, Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*... continuing:*





Nergănița Stream, Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr










Nergănița Stream, Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr








Nergănița Stream, Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr









Nergănița Stream, Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr









Nergănița Stream, Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr










Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr












Nergănița Stream, Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr










Nergănița Stream, Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr










Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr










Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The movie of the trip:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The only jungle railway in Europe: Anina - Oravița*

*THE ONLY JUNGLE RAILWAY: ANINA - ORAVIȚA *




Built between 1860-1863 by the Austrian administration, is considered the finest railway in country. The 34 km track goes through the ancient forests of Anina Mountains, on a level difference of 340 m. There are 16 tunnels - the longest having 660 m - and 10 viaducts with a total lenght of 843 m. The authors of this magnificent trail: engineers Anton Rappos and Karl Dülnig; architects Karl Maniel, Johann Ludwig Dollhoff-Dier.






The only jungle railway in Europe: Oravița - Anina, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fascinating trips! nice photos kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Fantastic landscapes, interesting architecture, great photos! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caraș Gorges, Anina Mountains*

 Thank you friends! I hope you like these too:


*CARAȘ GORGES, ANINA MOUNTAINS*





19 km long and up to 200 m deep, the gorges are cut in a relatively low and flat limestone plateau by Caraș River, creating one of the finest canyons in Romania, with almost vertical walls covered in thick vegetation, on which no less than five hundreds caves are found. The gorges have a very meandrous course, with countless turns of the river on one or another side, as you can see on the map.
Caraș Gorges and surrounding area was declared a national reserve and together with Izvoarele Nerei primordial forest is one of the two main features of Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park. Situated in Semenic and Anina Mountains, the specific of this park is the lush vegetation, the great biodiversity and high quality of primeval ecosystems. There have been identified 1,086 plant species and there is a rich & healthy population of carnivores: bear, fox, lynx, otter, marten, badger, wildcat, but also wild pigs, carpathian deer, deer, birds: golden eagle, peregrine falcon, common buzzard, red kite, white-throated dipper and northern goshawk. 






Caraș Gorges, Anina Mountains, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr










Caraș Gorges, Anina Mountains, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr









Caraș Gorges, Anina Mountains, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr









Caraș Gorges, Anina Mountains, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr








Caraș Gorges, Anina Mountains, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr










Caraș Gorges, Anina Mountains, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr










Caraș Gorges, Anina Mountains, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr










The movie of the trip:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oravița and Anina towns*

*ORAVIȚA AND ANINA TOWNS*







*Catholic church in Oravița / Deutsch-Orawitz / Oravicabánya*, built by the German colonists (originary from Tirol) in 1722. A Romanian village for centuries, Oravița became a mining settlement in the first half of 18th century, one of the earliest industrial centers of Europe.





Catholic church in Oravița / Deutsch-Orawitz / Oravicabánya, Banat Province, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr












*"Mihai Eminescu", oldest theater (1817) in Romania* was built in 1816 and inaugurated in the presence of the Emperor of Austria Francisc I, and Empress Augusta Carolina, as a sign of special consideration given by the Austro-Hungarians to the development of the mining areas, both economically, and culturally. The theater is a smaller scale copy of the famous, now vanished ‘Burgtheatre’ in Vienna and was the first construction in Europe enlightened by acetylene lamps. The building is preserved in its original form with all elements, including the golden stucco decorations. The initiative to build the theatre belonged to Ion Niuni, an Aromanian (Balkan Vlach). At that time, Oravița was having a cosmopolitan population of colonists of German, Romanian (from Oltenia), Aromanian, Roma, Hungarian, Serbian and perhaps other origins brought here by the Austrian administration for the exploitation of mines.
In photo is seen the loggia used by the imperial family at 1817 inauguration as well as the stage where the 18 years old Mihai Eminescu (national poet of Romania) performed as prompter during an 1868 tour with a troup from Bucharest.






"Mihai Eminescu", oldest theater (1817) in Romania, Oravița, Banat Province by Carpathianland, on Flickr


















*Anina* - a distant view with the actual center of the locality and the industrial (mining) facilities, from the road toward Steierdorf.





Anina, Banat Province, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr












*Steierdorf, the initial district of Anina*. Founded in 1773 by colonists from Steiermark, Austria, Steierdorf is the original nucleus of Anina, situated at 5 km from present town's center. Steierdorf preserves an ensamble of historical buildings which together with the picturesque natural settings makes it one of the finest settlements in Banat. Presently, the population of Anina and the main institutions is concentrated in the area of the mines and Steierdorf remained as an isolated, rural locality.





Steierdorf, the initial district of Anina, Banat Province, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deta / Detta town, Banat*

*DETA / DETTA TOWN, BANAT*



In 2011 there were 6,260 inhabitants. The ethnic makeup was 68% Romanians, 14% Hungarians, 4% Germans, 4% Serbs and 2% Roma. 61% were Romanian Orthodox, 26% Catholics, 3% Serb Orthodox.
The medieval locality occupied a place were in antiquity was the Dacian settlement and then the Roman castrum called Potula. Deta was first mentioned in a document in 1360 with its Romanian name Ded (Dedu). It was a Romanian - inhabited village up to 1737 when, like all Banat, is colonised with Germans from Bavaria and Alsace. In 1880, the population consisted in 2,455 Germans, 210 Hungarians, 112 Romanians, 69 Serbs etc. 
Being situated on the road between Timișoara and Belgrade (Serbia), will see rapid development in 19th century, becoming a prosperous and modern locality.
The Neogothic style Catholic church in photo was built in 1900. Is one of most monumental buildings in Banat. 





Deta / Detta town, Banat Province, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr









Deta / Detta town, Banat Province, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Romanian countryside and wilderness is really captivating. A mythical and magical land.


----------

